# Has anyone ever tried Rejection Therapy? Thoughts?



## PrettyFlyForAShyGuy (May 11, 2014)

http://rejectiontherapy.com/


----------



## Anxiousbro (Oct 17, 2013)

That actually looks good.






Taken from the site, seems like an interesting idea to try out.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds a lot like just practicing, which should be a pretty good strategy actually.


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

good idea, a big problem for SA people like myself is not taking rejection well. Although for me it revolves around dating and being outcast by other people when I am suppose to fit in.


----------



## meowmeowbeenz (May 8, 2014)

I dunno...this seems like the latest in personality-cult-oriented, TED talk-iezed edutainment, the goal of which is that often-elusive quality of extroverted overconfidence. As an introvert, I pride myself on my sensitive and more cautious nature and know how to take risks when risks are due. I'll pass.

...but feel free to disagree with me-- rejection therapy!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't really "practiced" it, but I do use the whole philosophy of being rejected for something not a flaw upon yourself but either just a limit with (certain?) people and that's is a way of learning and not something to feel bad about.

Remembering that has helped a few times.


----------

